# Frösche in Nachbars Garten



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Was kann man tun, wenn in NAhbars Garten die __ Frösche sehr störend und laut dauerhaft quaken.
Der Nachbar ist uneinsichtig, wir wollen aber nicht mit Gift o.Ä. die sonst recht schöne Teichfauna zerstören. 
Aber die Frösche lassen uns nicht mehr schlafen, das Gericht braucht zu lange und ist sehr ungewiss, der NAchbar läßt uns die Frösche nicht fangen.

Hättet Ihr eine paktikable Idee? :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

...das habe ich doch jetzt nicht richtig gelesen oder?

*Gift lieber nicht - zerstört die Teichfauna   *

__ Frösche stehen unter *Naturschutz*, wenn sie nicht "künstlich" in den Teich gebracht worden sind.

Versuche doch ein bischen Verständniss für die Natur aufzubringen.... im übrigen quacken die Frösche nicht das ganze Jahr sondern "nur" in der Laichsaison.

Findest Du - Autolärm,Flugzeuge etc. besser? 

Bestimmt nicht...also lass die Natur ihren lauf


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub ich spinne.

Das sind die Nachbarn die sooooo liebe und die unseren Gerichten mit solchen nichtigkeiten den letzten Nerv rauben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Ich kann es kaum glauben...

aber das ist Deutschland heute!

Alle ziehen aufs Land oder in die Vorstadt und dann wird sich über den Lärm der Natur dort beschwert...  :nein: 

Mach doch versuchsweise mal das Fenster zu! :twisted: 

Gruß Annett


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

warum regt ihr euch eigentlich so auf... 

ich würd dazu eigentlich garnichts sagen  


PS: man nehme eine flinte, ziele gut und aus is.. ok der teich is dann auch etwas gelüftet, aber was solls.. imerhin biste die lästigen __ frösche los     
norlich hat sich eine beim Eisverkäufer beschwert, weil er das eis mit dem selben läffel aus 2 sprten geholt hat  :biggthumpup:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

such dir eine neue bleibe, am besten auf einer betonwüste. vieleicht ein parkplatz oder so.......

im ernst sonst habt ihr keine probleme


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

:steinigung:  :bindafür:


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

solltest Du bei Deinem Nachbarn etwas in den Teich schütten, ist das erstens mindestens Hausfriedensbruch (bei zugeschlossener Gartentür Einbruch), und Du wirst wegen des Tötens unter Naturschutz stehender Tiere richtig zur Kasse gebeten. Außerdem mußt Du das Leeren, Reinigen, Füllen und Neubepflanzen des Teiches zahlen. Das kann bei gutem Bewuchs und größeren Pflanzen mehrere 1000 EUR kosten. 

Da Du offenbar schon geklagt hast (obwohl Du weißt, dass Deine Chancen schlecht stehen), ist ein Gespräch mit Deinem Nachbarn schlecht möglich. Der Nachbar ist zwar für das Quaken verantwortkich. Er darf aber nichts gegen die __ Frösche unternehmen. Dies ist schon zigmal vor Gerichten entschieden worden. Ein guter Anwalt hätte Dir das sofort sagen können.

Folgendes könnte man machen: 

Durch klatschen auf die Oberfläche des Wassers mit einer kleinen Rute hören die Frösche eigentlich sofort auf zu quaken und verschwinden im Wasser. Baue also für Deinen Nachbarn eine Vorrichtung, welche mittels eines kleinen Motors eine solche Rute alle paar Minuten auf das Wasser fallen läßt, wenn Du schlafen willst. Am Tag stören sie ja wohl hoffentlich nicht. Vielleicht läßt sich ja Dein Nachbar darauf ein, wenn Du zu Kreuze kriechst und Deinen Strom anbietest. Aus Tierschutzgründen dürfte das o.k. sein.

Wenn Du zuerst eine Lösung gesucht hättest, wären Deine Chancen auf Erfolg natürlich größer. Der einzige, der sich erfreuen kann, ist Dein Anwalt.

MfG, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

* Hi....

Ich weiß ja auch nicht warum ihr euch gleich so aufregen müsst        ihr wist doch gar nicht um wie viele  Frösche es sich eigentlich handelt??????
Es werden wohl ein paar mehr Frösche sein die da Quaken....
Also ich kann denn Gast verstehen versetzt euch mal in seine Lage wie würde es euch gehen wenn ihr Nachts nicht mehr SCHLAFEN könnt????

PS: Da ist ein Mensch der Hilfe sucht und ihr könnt ihn auch nur Beschümfen........ also ich schließe mich uwe-r an.....aber der Vorschlag von Müller_35 ist auch gar nicht so schlecht!!!!!!      *


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)




----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hi. 

Das ist mal wieder *Typisch Mensch*!!!!
Sobald es ein Problem mit der Natur gibt muss es beseitigt werden! :  
Obwohl ich darin gar kein Problem sehe.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich so viele __ Frösche im Teich hätte.  

Wie die anderen schon sagten, es wird kaum eine Möglichkeit geben die Frösche auf legalem Wege zu vertreiben.

Denkt mal an die Natur. Sie wird schon genug zerstört, also lasst doch die Frösche einfach in Ruhe. Was können denn die Frösche dafür? 
Nach der Paarungszeit müsste das quaken eigentlich aufhören oder es wird zumindest weniger.


Gruß
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

*re*

hallo 

so tollerant wie gegen die Natur sollte man auch gegen seine Nachbarn sein.
wenn denn jemand OHNE Teich   
sich HIER meldet ...
und fragt ,
macht es doch keinen Sinn noch draufzuhaun !

Wenn das Geräusch erst mal als störend empfunden wird 
geht der  Ärger ohnehin nur noch über die Hormone

s.a.
http://www.medizinfo.de/endokrinologie/hormone.htm

und dann den 

http://www.medizinfo.de/endokrinologie/anatomie/nebennieren.htm#top

 

wer von Euch , der den  Anderen vorschreiben will ,

Gequake SCHÖN zu finden

hat es in der Hand sein Nebennierenmark bewußt zu steuern ?

(Nobelpreis winkt !)

(wenn z.B. der gleich Nachbar dann vielleicht sonntags Rasen mäht  oder
sein größeres Auto falsch parkt  oder ..... überhaupt.....)


also sollten wir HIER  doch eher versuchen zu helfen
 oder wenigstens  :stumm: 

wir können uns in einem anderen Tread ja über die anzeigenschreibenden 
Nachbarn aufregen .  8) 


ich bin froh ! das meine __ Frösche 







das Maul halten 

und meine __ Kröten schön singen 

übrigens, 

ich glaube :
Schießen war noch NIE in KEINEM Zusammenhang eine Lösung ! 





@Beelzebub
Zitat :...typisch Mensch...
wo hast Du Dein Raumschiff  versteckt ? 8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Moin.
Hmmm

Das mit den Gerichtsurteilen ist imho nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben. Ich kenne jetzt nicht alle Urteil, beziehe mich mal auf 'das' BGH-Urteil (wird ja meist als Referenz genommen).
Dort steht schon explizit drin, dass (insbesondere die Nacht)-Ruhe des Menschen schützenswert ist; generell auch höher zu bewerten als 'Frosch-Gequake'; dabei ist es auch egal ob eingesetzte oder eingewanderte Früsche.
Soweit der 'Tenor' des BGH-Urteils.

Wie so oft hat es auch für diesen Fall die Entscheidung an 'untere Behörden' zur Entscheidung zurück gewiesen.
Die zuständigen Behörden müssen jeden Einzelfall individuell prüfen, ob schützenswerte Tiere betroffen sind, wie hoch die 'Belastung' ist etc. Hängt auch nicht unmaßgeblich von des Landesschutzgesetzen ab.

Aber prinzipiell hat der BGH den Schutz des Menschen für (Lärm)-Immisionen als höher eingestuft.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hee, was solln das heisen??
Keine Angst ich bin auch ein Mensch aber ebend einer mit einer Meinung die viele Leute nicht verstehen!

Hab nur tybisch Mensch geschrieben, weil es bei vielen Sachen so ist. Wenn irgend was Probleme mach, wird es gleich beseitigt.


Ich setz mich nun mal gerne für die Natur ein und nicht so für die Menschheit.



Schöne Grüße
Mirko


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

carsten65 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> Hmmm
> 
> Das mit den Gerichtsurteilen ist imho nicht ganz richtig wiedergegeben. Ich kenne jetzt nicht alle Urteil, beziehe mich mal auf 'das' BGH-Urteil (wird ja meist als Referenz genommen).
> ...



Hallo carsten,

bitte nenn mir mal dieses Urteil, auf das du dich im o.a. Falle berufst, meine Kenntnisse sind da gewaltig anders.

Guckst du hier :

http://www.jursoft1prolivre.de/entschbeispielkurzf2.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

*Hey!*

Hallo Joschi!

Gericht nützt nichts!   
Diese Tiere sind unter Naturschutz!  

Ist auch gut so! Lass diese Tiere quakken!


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

sag mal, wie Tolerant muss ich denn sein um jemand recht zu geben der darüber nachdenkt __ Frösche zu vergiften!

Sorry da hört es bei mir auf :twisted: 

Vorschreiben will hier niemand etwas...und schon garnicht, daß Quaken der Frösche schön ist.

Ob nun jemand mit oder ohne Teich fragt, ist für mich  nebensächlich  

Aber es kann doch wohl nicht angehen, das man darüber nachdenkt ob man die Frösche vergiften solle aber es dann doch lässt weil die Teichflora zerstört wird    :!: 

Und was die Gerichtsurteile angeht....muss denn nun wirklich jeder Sche... vor Gericht gehen, kann man sich nicht gütlich einigen oder ein paar Wochen im Jahr mit Froschgequake oder ähnlichen leben?

Wir haben hier bei uns wirklich *viele* Vögel die auch Lärm machen...soll ich die jetzt vergiften oder lieber abschießen   

Die Natur macht nun mal Lärm...wem das nicht gefällt soll halt in die Stadt ziehen wo es keine Natur gibt!

Da gibt es dann bestimmt andere Sachen worüber man sich Streiten kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Administrator schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo carsten,
> 
> bitte nenn mir mal dieses Urteil, auf das du dich im o.a. Falle berufst,



Guck, so gewaltig können Urteile verschieden werden!
Der Gerichtslauf war wie folgt:
1. LG -->__ Frösche weg
2. OLG, Berufung -->LG-Urteil verstößt gegen BNatG, also Frösche bleiben


Ich 'berufe' mich genau auf das gleiche Urteil, nur die Begründung muss man sich anschauen. Gerade bei diesem Urteil kommen viele schützenswerte Güter zusammen, die ALLE ihre Berechtigung haben. 


Schau's fir vielleicht mal hier an:
http://www.ra-kotz.de/froesche1.htm (ist aber was länger)

Generell gilt: 
-das Ruhebedürfnis des Menschen ist gestört, somit besteht ein berechtigtes Interesse gegen den Störer.
-'eigentlich' verstößt es aber gegen das BNatG, wenn der Störer weichen muss (insofern hatte ich mich leicht vertan)

ABER: der BGH sagt konkret
Auf Antrag kann 'gegen' das BNatG gehandelt werden, wenn es sonst zu 'Härten' kommen würde. Eine Entscheidung darüber durfte der BGH nicht fällen, das müssen die entsprechenden Behörden tun. Insofern wurde die Entscheidung zurück verwiesen.
cu
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

*..*

Hallo Carsten,

sicher können wir uns jetzt weiter die Seiten um die Ohren hauen, aber gesehen habe ich noch kein Urteil, wo Amphibien ausquartiert werden musste, da eine "Lärmbelästigung" von Tieren ggü. Presslufthammer oder sonstiges nicht vergleichbar ist, deswegen kann man es auch so schlecht nachweisen. Wenn du Urteile kennst, her damit ....  

Wie schon erwähnt war die Polizei ja schon hier wegen einer Beschwerde, der hinzugezogene NABU konnte erfolgreich vermitteln und auch glaubhaft anführen, das hier in den Pfützen keine Arten eingesetzt sondern von dem ca. 500-1000m entfernten Bach hierhergekommen sind. Nach dessen Erklärung war der Nachbar zufriedener, die Quaker sitzen aber weiterhin drin.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, das man froh sein sollte, Natur in naher Umgebung zu haben, auch in den Paarungszeiten insbesondere der __ Grünfrösche .... irgendwann geht diese Zeit auch vorbei und es wird wieder ruhiger. Ein kleines bisschen Toleranz kann da nicht schaden, ist eben Natur.

Übrigens, ich kann bei dem "Lärm" trotzdem pennen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Na, gut.
Keine Schläge mehr 

Trotzdem, viele Urteil werden viel zu vorschnell verwendet.
Das schönste Beispiel ist das 'berühmte' Hamburg-Urteil. Steht mittlerweile unter zig HPs: Nach Urteil soundso aus Hamburg distanziere ich mich usw

Wenn man sich das Urteil dann mal anschaut, steht dort gerde drin, dass ein generelle Distanzierung NICHT geht ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

btw

Wo ich grad' mal einen admin'an der Angel' habe.

Als ich mich angemeldet habe (als carsten), hab'  ich mich bei meiner e-Mail-Addi vertan, Bindestrich vergessen   
Hab'  dann eine mail an webmaster geschickt; hat sich aber nix getan und mich dann noch mal mit diesem nick angemeldet.
Wenn du dafür 'sorgen' könntest, dass die beiden accounts mal 'zusammengelegt werden.

Danke.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

carsten65 schrieb:
			
		

> btw
> 
> Wo ich grad' mal einen admin'an der Angel' habe.
> 
> ...



Wann haste denn die Mail an den Admin geschickt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

So; 23.5.

Und noch'n Hinweis. Habe erst den link im 'Impressum' genommen; der ging aber an: mailtoemail@email.de; da könnte vielleicht auch mal was eingesetzt werden ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hmm, 

als E-Mail-Eingang kann ich am 23.5 nix feststellen ... biste wohl im Spamfilter gelandet    .... trotzdem danke für den Hinweis im Impressum, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ändern.

Vorschlag meinerseits:

Ich schmeisse erst deinen ersten Account raus und ändere deinen zweiten Account wieder in Carsten um ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

karsten, das geäßerte Ansinnen entspringt einer Geisteshaltung, die nach meinem Empfinden immer skurilere Formen annimmt (heute Gequake, morgen Kindergeschrei, vielleicht geht irgenteinem auch das Grillengezirpe auf den Keks). 
Der Vergleich mit Rasenmähen u.ä. hinkt, da die __ Frösche uns nicht zu Willen sind und nach Lust und Laune quaken.
Anstatt die Nachbarn mit unerfüllbaren Ansinnen unter Druck zu setzen, sollte man das einzig Sinnvolle tun, sich dem Schicksal zu fügen und den Lärm ertragen.

Ich vermute allerdings, das dort jemand nur ein wenig provozieren wollte (Gift usw.).
Gruß, Andrej


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

*entrüst*

Ich nix spam; äährlich!

Is' dann   abba O.K. so


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Hmm; schön Danke!
Jetzt bin ich wieder ich


----------

